# Yves Rocher Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Dec 4, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 5, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 5, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 6, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 6, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 6, 2011)

Full review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 8, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 8, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## makeupedia (Sep 14, 2012)

[h=1]Yves Rocher Sublime Skin BB Cream 6 in 1[/h] [h=1]http://makeupedia.se/yves-rocher-sublime-skin-bb-cream-recension-swatches-bilder[/h]


----------



## makeupedia (Sep 17, 2012)

[h=3]http://makeupedia.se/yves-rocher-duo-ogonskugga-dahlia-aubergine-swatches-bilder[/h]


----------



## makeupedia (Mar 28, 2014)

No swatches, but here comes the promo images of the Summer 2014 Collection called *Collection MAQUILLAGE ÉTÉ 2014*
  Return of the yellows <3

  More images here:
http://www.makeupedia.se/yves-rocher-summer-2014-makeup


----------

